# Fehler 797: Es wurde keine Verbindung mit dem RAS-Server hergestellt, das das Modem nicht gefunden w



## MasterVideo (11. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Problem das ich keine VPN Verbindung mehr aufbauen kann. Mein Notebook hat Windows 7 64bit und geht ganz normal über einen Router ins Internet.
Unter den Netzwerkverbindungen habe ich eine VPN-Verbindung PPPOE, sobald ich diese allerdings mit Doppelklick anklicke erhalte ich die folgende Fehlermeldung:

Fehler 797: Es wurde keine Verbindung mit dem RAS-Server hergestellt, das das Modem nicht gefunden wurde. (http://www11.pic-upload.de/11.09.14/krtzk16ld1p.jpg)

In der Vergangenheit war es bisher immer so gewesen, dass ich dann die folgende Maske erhalten hatte (http://www11.pic-upload.de/11.09.14/i2qwgmbk9974.jpg) wo ich dann meinen Benutzernamen und Passwort eingegeben hatte.
Unter den Eigenschaft der Verbindung steht auf jeden Fall auch die richtige Nummer drin vom VPN Server.

Bitte um technische Unterstützung.
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Bemühungen.


----------

